# 2010 Utah Taxidermy Show and Competition



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The 2010 Utah Taxidermy Show and competition will be held this year at the Western Hunting Expo in the Salt Palace on the 11th-14th of February.

All taxidermists are welcome to come compete and show their talent. There will be seminars and workshops every day for those who want to learn more and improve their skills. 

Our Judges this year will be World Champion Philip Soucy, Lifesize Mammals. World Champion Mike Orthober, birds and fish. National Champion Gary Powell, game heads.

There will be lots to see and do so come join the fun.

If you need more info contact me at 801-718-7353


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

been wondering when it would be


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good to know, tex. so does this mean the usual one at cabelas in april or may is not going to happen, or is this something different?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Blueshooter, are you on our email list? PM me if you did not get the newsletter I just sent out yesterday and I'll make sure you get the info.

This is the same annual show and competition we have every year. We've had it at Cabelas for the last three years but the enchantment has since worn off... When the folks at the Western Hunting Expo stepped up and offered to have us there I jumped at the opportunity. WAY more exposure, bigger nicer venue with good lighting, and 60.000 people will get to see it.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

for us folks that don't taxi anything professionally, can spectators get in to see things?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> for us folks that don't taxi anything professionally, can spectators get in to see things?


Our competition floor will be inside the expo so to see our display you'll need to buy a ticket for the expo. The seminar room however is outside the expo and doesn't cost to get in. But, we do charge $30 if you want to come see all the seminars. The pheasant and Mule deer challenge will be free and open to the public. They will be on Thur and Fri mornings form 9:00- 12:00.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Tex, can you link the workshop info/times here? I'm interested in seeing the topics that will be covered. Also, I assume this is a UTA event? Can novices join the UTA? How can I get membership information? 30bones for some taxi pointers sounds like a hell of a deal. I'd like to support the cause and become a member as well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

blackbear said:


> Tex, can you link the workshop info/times here? I'm interested in seeing the topics that will be covered. Also, I assume this is a UTA event? Can novices join the UTA? How can I get membership information? 30bones for some taxi pointers sounds like a hell of a deal. I'd like to support the cause and become a member as well.


Shoot me your email address and I'll send you the whole enchilada. That goes for anyone else too. I have a newsletter I'll send to any one who gets me an email address. I'd post it up here but it's a huge file and would take up too much space.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## kris_orton (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually I am interested in the 2011 taxidery show & competition and your newsletter.
[email protected] Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kris_orton said:


> Actually I am interested in the 2011 taxidery show & competition and your newsletter.
> [email protected] Thanks


Check! Got you added to our email list Kris. Thanks for the interest and hope to see you soon.


----------

